
Blosxom: A blogging platform, in a single perl file. - chanux
http://www.blosxom.com/features.html
======
wrinklz
The official Blosxom website (according to wikipedia) is
<http://blosxom.sourceforge.net/> .

------
scottw
I'm a long-time blosxom user. I can't stand not having plain-text files for my
entries (via Emacs). I use Markdown and Smartypants for HTML styling. The
plugin architecture is still unrivaled in blog software, imo. I've used three
or four of the hundreds of plugins and written 8 or 9 of my own (specific to
my needs). Still loving it.

------
twopoint718
This was my favorite blogging platform back in the day. It was easy to plug
markdown into and I thought they had a good idea for just using the filesystem
(no web post editor). Not to put words into any mouths, but they must have
figured you already had a favorite text editor (Emacs, Vim, etc.)

------
sethg
I used to use blosxom for my blog, and the one thing that drove me away was
comment handling. The comment plugin that was available (at the time) stored
all comments concatenated together into one file, which meant that if you
wanted to take out one spam comment, you had to open that file and snip
something out of the middle. And when I was on blosxom I attracted a _lot_ of
spam. I eventually gave up and moved to textpattern
(<http://textpattern.com/>), which has also occasionally irritated me, but not
enough to switch a second time. (At least, not until I write my own damn blog-
serving software, like a true ubernerd...)

------
granular
It's news page seems to be down, and the mailing list looks to be mostly
overrun with spam. :(

------
mapleoin
There's pyblosxom for python and _why's hobix for ruby (which is dead).
There's also <http://www.jekyllrb.com/> for ruby now which is very advanced
and very active.

I started my own static blogging system written in python sort of copying what
jekyll was at the beginning: <http://github.com/mapleoin/pyblee/tree/master>
It's really much better than any other dynamic blogging system out there. I
have: code syntax highlighting, textile markup, tags, RSS, comments via
disqus, my favourite templating engine etc.

------
tvon
Blosxom has been around since at least 2003, it's not exactly "news".

~~~
skorgu
Still awesome though. Reading the source is a great way to pick up idiomatic
perl too.

